# Experimenting with a sirloin tip roast



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

Will throw it on till internal temps are about 145, then run through the slicer.....attempting to get London Broil type results.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

My guess is it will come out more tender and better tasting than London Broil. Good luck, post results. What are you rubbing it with?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

sure looks more tender....and costs less....hmmmmm


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

How thick is it? Whats the weight?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

3 pounds,  looks like 3 inches through the middle.  Think I should butterfly it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 3 pounds,  looks like 3 inches through the middle.  Think I should butterfly it?


I wouldn't. I think it will come out moister if you don't. Just my $.02!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

GET A DAMNED CAMERA!!!    

You're making me hongry!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

ok no butterflying.  Just chunked it on there!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

How did it come out Capt.? Give us the details.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

Surprisingly good.  even  had a little tiny smoke ring from a couple of chunks of oak I threw on the kettle!  I  pulled it at 145, and should have pulled at 140, for no biggie.  Ran it through the slicer,  very good!  I'm finally happy with a cook!  And it was half the price of the london broil!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay Capt. thats my project for next week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2005)

Raine, I had great success with a broil a couple of weeks ago.  Do you have a slicer?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2005)

Susan, I saw that same site yesterday, but I don't believe that is true.  I went to 145, but might go a little higher next time.  The center was red, but I might try to get it a little more tender.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

According to the meat charts over on TVWB, it comes from the Sirloin...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, I may try that this weekend.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2005)

Ill try that later in the week. It looks great but I just did london broil this past weekend. I'll probably do a couple of them little cute birds!


----------

